# Would you kill it?



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

If you caught a Tarpon in Texas that was say 87" and it calculated out to be bigger than Jeremy Ebert's 211lb Texas record, would you take it to the dock?


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

No. But I would not tell someone else to make the same decision.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

No. I would photo it and be proud of myself.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I would if I were absolutely sure it was the record.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*NO !!*

Hey Jake,

I would not kill it, but there would be a bunch of pix...

Are we fishing this year??? Lemme know so I can book a trip down south...

Supergas


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

that is a tough question but to hold the record would also expand my business and bring me possible sponsors and a lot of exposure so monetarily i would have to do it if it was a record breaking fish but I believe you have to have a tarpon tag to keep a tarpon and I will never own a tarpon tag so I dont think you can keep it legally tough question and decision


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> that is a tough question but to hold the record would also expand my business and bring me possible sponsors and a lot of exposure so monetarily i would have to do it if it was a record breaking fish but I believe you have to have a tarpon tag to keep a tarpon and I will never own a tarpon tag so I dont think you can keep it legally tough question and decision


No tarpon tag needed in Texas anymore.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jake, that's a tough decision. Either way, somebody could be seen as regretting the decision. For me, I think if I had good witnesses on my boat - which I normally have fishing - and had the tape measured with multiple great photos of the measurements on the fish, I'd probably release it. (I would love to have a satellite tag on hand to stick it in that fish too - how cool would that be!!!) I just can't imagine having my name in the "State Record Book" as being all that important to me. But I would like to say that I caught the state record and let it go and have proof I did it. Now, if the fish comes to the boat and can't be revived and I thought the fish was going to die anyway, I'd take it to the dock without a doubt.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I will say this, I don't think I'd blame anybody for doing it if they did. Certainly not a guide.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I would keep it if it measured out in a heart beat.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

That is a tough one. If I didn't I would be glad and regretful. If I did I would be glad and regretful.

A fish tht big is very old and it probably would not be able to out swim the shark for much longer. Als the stress of being cauaght woul likely be very hard on her.

Sheer size might keep the small sharks off but I think a long fight required by the line weight that most of use would put her at a high risk as shown by a number of our tagged fish.

I caught a very large fish at Baca Grande a few years ago. The guide said that he had weigted a 202 a week before an this was much bigger.. a true weight is not important the point that I want to make is that she was huge and could not even jump out of the water... the most she could manage was a few headshakes like a large bass.

Sure hope that I get a chance to have to make that decision.
Sure hope that I don't get a chance to make that decision.

TC


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

No but that's just me. There was a time when I would have. My goal is to set the example for my 7 yr old. "You kill it, you eat it". Lots of picture, measurement if possible and a 'glass replica is OK with me. However, if I'm in the boat, someone else catches it, wants to keep it, I'll help him load it up.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I caught one 2 years ago that may have been a new record and I did not even know it at the time. The floor of the boat was 8' 6" wide. When we got it in the boat we did not have a tape that long (who would have thought we needed 1 that big that day) so we figured it out to be around 8' in length since we did measure it lacked 6" from touching the 8' 6" floor from side to side. There was another boat near by that took a pic of the fish as me and another guy lifted and took a pic as we let it back since we did not have the permit needed at the time. The camera that the guy used that day pooped out and we never got it. Now the law has been changed right after we caught it about 2 months later. It would be really hard to keep it since it was so big and I was always taught that if you are not going to eat it then let it live. That being said I just dont know for sure now what I would do.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

If I honestly thought it was a record, I would definitely keep it.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I would have to say "NO". I caught a really nice fish a couple years ago off PINS, measured out just about 85" and had some serious girth. Attached is a pic, to put the size of the fish in perspective, I am 6'4" #200.


"I do not fish for clubs or records. I fish for the fun, the excitement, the thrill of the game, and I would rather let my fish go than not."- Zane Grey


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

I wouldnt, a picture is worth a thousand words and nothing can beat your own memory and experience of the battle. With a fish that size BATTLE would be an understatement that would be a WAR. For all you boys who chase those huge Tarpon off Texas beaches that only practice catch and release, Much Respect!


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

If I KNEW it was a record... I'd keep it... no question asked ... My wife has been on a big genealogy kick lately... building family trees looking for public records historical facts for our ancestors... And I know how excited I would be if I found one of my relatives in the records books


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would keep it. It is legal and that is the reason for the law to keep one. I would only keep it if i knew it was absolutly the record. No use killing one that is a mabye. that would be a fish of a lifetime. I have never caught a tarpon and if my first was that one. I would be in the books and he would be on the wall. I know I can have a replica made but I would have to keep it.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

No. I bet if you analyze the responses and sort them based on age of the angler, or whether or not the angler has ever caught one, you will find some interesting trends. I'll let you young guns in on a little secret.....it ain't always about the killin'


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Mizpath,

Where haave you been? Perhaps you heard that I signed on with Catch22 for the tournaments this year. However; if an offer came in from the "Black Boat", I would point out that I signed in pencil and therefore it is not a binding contract.

Please do not mention this to Charles until after we get back from VeraCruz.

Thanks. Hope to you'll soon.

TC


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

TC - don't worry about the contract with Catch22, pencil or no pencil. I'm sure that it is not enforceable. There is no doubt there must have been some fraudulent inducement or duress involved with your consent to the agreement and therefore it is voidable and unenforceable. Not a problem at all. If need be, I'll write a couple demand letters and scare Charles to the point that he won't want to enforce the agreement anyway. Don't lose sleep over it. ;-)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mizpah said:


> No. I bet if you analyze the responses and sort them based on age of the angler, or whether or not the angler has ever caught one, you will find some interesting trends. I'll let you young guns in on a little secret.....it ain't always about the killin'


If there was a way to keep it alive I would do that no doubt. I know it ain't about the killin. I release most of the fish I catch. If I catch one anyways it will probably be in a yak or jetski. He will prolly be released because I have no clue how I would measure a fish that big in my yak. I am gonna try and jump a few this summer with my ski.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I would C.P.R. and keep a scale from it for the book


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

If it were me, Id take a couple pictures and a scale and let it go.
The only way I'd bring a tarpon back to the dock is if it doesn't survive the fight, which is something I hope I won't have to do.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll let you guys know when it happens, LOL


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Nah...just a pic and pluck off one scale would be enuff for me....records, schmeckords......I HAVE thrown back some state record hardheads in the past! LOL


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mizpah said:


> No. I bet if you analyze the responses and sort them based on age of the angler, or whether or not the angler has ever caught one, you will find some interesting trends. I'll let you young guns in on a little secret.....it ain't always about the killin'


:cheers:

My answer is no also

Another analysis that would be interesting would be a regional poll...say Texas vs Florida. Ask this question in Florida and I'd bet the farm the resounding answer would be no.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

would there be any scientific reason behind keeping a new state record? What would biologist be able to learn that they cant from just sniping a fin? It would be hard to let it go if it was a record and I knew that it would serve a real purpose. Also the possibility of boosting the public's interest in the tarpon fishery.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME THAT WOULD BE ON MY WALL OVER MY BED THAT IS JUST ONE TARPON WHO HAS SPREAD HIS SEED ALL OVER THE COAST Y'ALL ARE TRIPPIN HE HAS DONE HIS ******* AND IT WOULD BE HIS TIME TO SHINE.... OVER MY BED POST.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If there was a way to keep it alive I would do that no doubt. I know it ain't about the killin. I release most of the fish I catch. If I catch one anyways it will probably be in a yak or jetski. He will prolly be released because I have no clue how I would measure a fish that big in my yak. I am gonna try and jump a few this summer with my ski.


A fish that big would give you a good tow around the surf.

Yes, I would keep it if it looked like it would be a record. If nothing else there would be proof and I wouldn't have to be like the hundreds of jerkoffs who pop out of the woodwork saying "i got the record" without any real proof other than some blurry photo and measurements witnesses by their friends. Also, having the actual fish would (even though you could get a platic replica done) would boost interest in the fishery resulting in a bump in the recreational fishing economy. Not to mention loaning the mount to the various fishing conventions and such.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Not sure if someone mentioned it before and I don't wanna sift all the way through the posts, but what about C&R records? Don't they do those here in Texas if you can get a legit length on the fish and document proof with a tape measure or something? May not be as "good" as actually weighing in and getting the "real" record, but all parties would win (including the fish) in that situation it would seem.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I would let it go unless it didn't survive the fight. I wouldn't want to kill something like that just to get my name in some book. I'd much rather have some good pictures, a scale, replica mount and length/girth measurements to get a good idea of the weight. But that's just me. I'm also not going to judge someone else for their decision if it's within the law.

When it was illegal to keep a tarpon in Texas, I wonder how many legit 211+ lb fish were released?


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> I would let it go unless it didn't survive the fight. I wouldn't want to kill something like that just to get my name in some book. I'd much rather have some good pictures, a scale, replica mount and length/girth measurements to get a good idea of the weight. But that's just me. I'm also not going to judge someone else for their decision if it's within the law.
> 
> 
> > X2


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*for a Texas record???*

The fish is too important to the future of the fishery to require me getting my ego stroked for a name in the book that would eventualy get erased anyway. Measure it and maybe get a glass mount. Photo for the memory for sure!!!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I've never caught a tarpon before but if I caught one that would be a state record and definately knew it I would drag that sucker back to the dock and be prouder than a 5 year old that lost his first tooth.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Keep it!*

I ain't no kid and it ain't about the kill'in, but that thing would be back on the dock before the slime dried. Gater


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

If it was in decent shape after the landing, I doubt I'd even get it out of the water -

If not - yeah probably, but then again, I'm not a trohpy hunter, and I'm such a crappy fisherman, even if I had video, pictures, a signed, notorized affadavit from a supreme court justice and the mount - no one would believe I'd caught it anyhow. Better it go back in and get it's freak on.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Nope. Id let it go after an extensive photo session. Rule #1 Dad taught us was dont kill what you aint gonna eat, or what aint gonna eat you. Words to live by in my book. I wouldnt hold it against anyone who would keep it, but I wouldnt.


----------

